# Germany - one of the most beautiful countries in the world



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Germany*

















*Cities*

*Berlin(3,431,700)*

































*Hamburg(1,769,117)*

































*Munich(1,356,594)*

































*Cologne(995.420)*


































*Frankfurt am Main(667.330 )*

































*Landscapes* 



































































































































Videos​
*Germany Part 1*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTPTWKwoHUg

*Germany Part 2*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzAfzJerB0E&feature=related

*Willkommen in Deutschland! *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwvtUVBfxIc

*Welcome to Germany *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eb0RTgeRoEQ


----------



## misha_ry84 (Apr 7, 2010)

great, awesome photos


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Great country :yes:


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## dexter26 (Feb 24, 2008)

It's highly underrated by many, that's for sure! Maany beautiful sights...


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

very Beautifull Pics..!!!


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 16, 2005)

Beautiful! Definitely Europe's best!


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

*Beautiful Dresden:*

Schlossplatz (Castle Square)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuckincustoms/sets/72157601641618733/with/1234698563/

Zwinger courtyard








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuckincustoms/sets/72157601641618733/with/1234698563/

Zwinger courtyard and Castle








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmitry_shakin/sets/72157604263993917/with/2382941225/

Theaterplatz (Theater Square)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmitry_shakin/sets/72157604263993917/with/2382941225

Elbfront (front on the river Elbe)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157611864003437/with/3152201322/

Dome of the Frauenkirche (Church of our Lady)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/christiane_sch/sets/72157594463111171/


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

*Munich:*

Munich panorama with Frauenkirche (Church of our Lady) and Rathaus (Cityhall)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fpas/with/364714002/

Odeonplatz








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blubbla/sets/72157604200899592/

Cityhall








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/2947419073/

Hofgarten (royal garden)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolf-rabe/sets/72157610469314931/

Kardinal Faulhaber Straße








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/542377500/

Maximilianstraße








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zug55/sets/72157605906795499/with/3031145195/[/QUOTE]


----------



## hypnot0ad (Apr 7, 2010)

Some random pics:























































I've never seen such beautiful pics of Germany before :cheers:


----------



## HenMDev (Apr 28, 2010)

nice.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

Tiaren said:


> Zwinger courtyard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like this.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

As the north of Germany is usually underrepresented in presentations of Germany, I present you one gem of Northern Germany: The Lüneburg Heath (Lüneburger Heide)




























Pictures are from Wikipedia.


----------



## Mysteria (Apr 23, 2010)

Beautiful ? 5/10


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

^^ Yes, beautiful (11/10).


----------



## Mysteria (Apr 23, 2010)

^^
Great, you have your opinion (11/10) and I have my opinion (5/10). By the way, I would give Peru 8/10.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Mysteria, have you been to Germany? If yes, what have you seen?


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

@ Digger
Come on, he's obviously trolling.

*Passau, Bavaria:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexb40/2210089181/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexb40/2582078352/in/set-72157603772619309/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexb40/3174940770/in/set-72157603772619309/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexb40/2596502306/in/set-72157603772619309/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/718718035/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/erix/2578151910/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3366559200/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexb40/2210884536/in/set-72157603772619309/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sabine_st/241683742/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexb40/2210909098/in/set-72157603772619309/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexb40/2210908510/in/set-72157603772619309/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3853587770/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexb40/2210883522/in/set-72157603772619309/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexb40/2210860174/in/set-72157603772619309/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3662769446/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexb40/2596415064/in/set-72157603772619309/


----------



## uvwx030 (Apr 13, 2010)

*About christian louboutin wedding shoes*

Every women has a dream that is having a woulderful wedding ceremony, by wearing the white wedding dresses, the beautiful jewlery and walking with the most desirable husband to walk on the red carpet, kissing with the prefect man. There is one thing that can not miss from the perfect dresses, that is the wedding shoes. Do you want to know more about christian louboutin wedding shoes ,please click christian louboutin wedding shoes,we will give you more about this.


----------



## Dustin89 (Mar 25, 2010)

Awesome pics.


----------



## barcelonahotels (Feb 2, 2010)

Great Pictures.i Think i should be visiting these places soon


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

*Rhine and Mosel Valley:*

*Bacharach*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonweaver/sets/72157600869936147/with/1424156558/

*St. Goar*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonweaver/sets/72157600869936147/with/1424156558/

*Boppard*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmmaus/676753615/in/set-72157600213602112/

*Cochem*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2996537484/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/spijker/2689759551/

*Bernkastel-Kues*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/danvartanian/2951274810/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danvartanian/2883954179/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmmaus/670028241/


----------



## hugo31 (Apr 4, 2010)

que belleza ,como quisiera conocer una alemana :cheers:


----------



## _emy (Dec 20, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

*Regensburg, Bavaria:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexb40/2210862824/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sdaggar/3559538492/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sdaggar/3559538492/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3706116139/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jirichomat/3503966672/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1156055967/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/matmaxx/4221095410/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephencurtin/3011593659/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmmaus/527584661/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/evolvingblue/3004722088/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephencurtin/4008092915/in/set-72157608755798085/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kweinland/4059566549/in/set-72157622506020319/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmmaus/526114689/in/set-72157600213602112/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmmaus/526035042/in/set-72157600213602112/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmmaus/527575947/in/set-72157600213602112/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/greinarr/434956054/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leidorf/307486404/


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Something beautiful and modern for a change:

*Berlin, Reichstag:*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/berliner1017/4510466358/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/berliner1017/4510466358/


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Great country.. 

Would you mind crediting the pictures in your first post?


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Reichstag*

















*Berlin - Potsdamer Platz*









































































































**NEW* Berlin's Walk of Fame(Potsdamer Platz)*


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Twister, didn't you read Ni3l's note? You have to credit the owner/source of every picture you post here.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Lüneburg (ca. 60km south-east of Hamburg)









































































All photos are from Wikipedia.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

The beach of St. Peter-Ording









from Wikipedia









from Wikipedia









from fotocommunity.com


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

*Baden Baden*
In the 19th century the city in the Black Forest was one of the most famous and popular spatowns in Europe...only by the very rich though.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manuela-bacsik/1849515138/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bernard-pics/470490768/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/graphicintent/432820716/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]08/2930610869/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dierkschaefer/3326258193/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bernard-pics/470488581/in/set-72157600116582404/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dierkschaefer/3326273249/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dierkschaefer/3327106930/


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

*Baden Bade* part 2:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3196564897/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1072762653/in/set-72157601325552203/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/selcukaral/1348834395/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bernard-pics/470486704/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/atelier13/1474150931/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2684496765/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rab36/1428156745/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rab36/3424620606/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chefkaa/1021289717/


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

*Bavarian Alps and Neuschwanstein Castle:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/selcukaral/3290707075/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joschi_1982/2186387042/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tk_five_0/2215254170/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/fede_gen88/3315528807/in/set-72157594584065397/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3486356130/

Finally...(I somehow couldn't avoid it) Neuschwanstein:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/natarajam/3168491379/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/parisiphoto/3002776552/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kennmayong/2058520777/

Many thousands of tourists endure this every year...








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3485630681/

To get this famous view:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ben_baem/2682233100/


----------



## hausschwamm (Aug 27, 2008)

You missed a german candidate (2013) for UNESCO World Heritage Site, Bergpark Wilhelmshöhe in Kassel.
The area of the park is 2.4 square kilometres (590 acres), making it the largest European hillside park, and second largest park on a mountain slope in the world. Construction of the Bergpark, or "mountain park", began in 1696 and took about 150 years.

The fountain is 50m (works by altitude difference)

The head of the Herkules Statue (8m) located on the Monument on top of the hill is 295,5 meters higher that the persons on this picture.










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...px-Bergpark_wilhelmshoehe_grosse_fontaene.jpg 

close up (do you see the tiny people in the middle of the picture?)









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d0/Herkules1_1.jpg

View from the Kaskaden 









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ergpark_wilhelmshoehe_talblick_ds_05_2006.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/00/WasserspieleKasselNachts_kasselgalerie_de.jpg

Castle Wilhelmshöhe (summer residence of Kaiser Wilhelm II)









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/af/SchlossWilhelmshoehe.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._1.jpg/800px-Bergpark_wilhelmshoehe_lac_1.jpg

Almost the whole Park is included into the Water Arts:









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped.../800px-Bergpark_wilhelmshoehe_aquaedukt_1.jpg










The artificial Löwenburg Ruin








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...0px-Bergpark_wilhelmshoehe_teufelsbruecke.jpg

Once a month the water arts will be illuminated (do you see the tiny persons at the blue light?)









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._wilhelmshoehe_beleuchtete_wasserspiele_1.jpg

The park is also part of the laser sculpture "laserscape", which was world's first permanent laser sculpture (since 1977, installed for the documenta 6)









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2e/Laserscape-KS-1.jpg


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

osgasmic pics


----------



## jackamla (Jan 26, 2011)

Germany is a beautiful country, but you can not worry a bit 'of rain and snow. Summer can be hot, but the rest of the year can be unpredictable, but not worse than that of the northern states of the United States - that's why everything is so green and there are many lakes, trees and mountains! PS: The food rocks!


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

nice


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful indeed...and stunning.:cheers:


----------



## Naga Boy (Jan 10, 2009)

Berlin in Germany also has one of the mose scenic zooa in the world:

Source; http://camsurstaystray.blogspot.com/2012/10/the-berlin-zoological-garden.html


Berlin Zoological Garden 
'What a Wonderful World' 


Stray and Feast
(with Nature's Beauty) 


The Berlin Zoological Garden 
or Zoologischer Garten Berlin
is the oldest and best known zoo in Germany



















The zoo covers about 34 hectares
and located in Berlin's Tiergarten. 










It is also one of the oldest zoos in the world
as it opened in 1844 










and has the most comprehensive collection
of species in the world.



















But this blog is not about the more than 1,500 different species 
and around 17,500 animals found in the zoo…










…but about the beauty of of the zoo 
that showcases nature at its best.



















It is filled with well manicured parks,




























…scenic landscapes, 



















… colorful flora and fauna, 




























...splendid fountains and waterfalls, 



















…picturesque multi- colored trees 
showing the beautiful shades of autumn.





































The zoo had breathtaking ponds, 



















...and serene flowing rivers, 



















The The Berlin Zoological Garden 
is such a captivating sight




























...that could mesmerize and makes you realize 
how beautiful the world is-and how wonderful life is... 










… it would make you want 
to drop on your knees and
scream your heart out of joy. 



















The scenery makes you hear Luois Amstrong 
singing 'What a Wonderful World'
at the back of your mind










Oh yeah.

Other Posts about Berlin

Hotel Indigo Alexanderplatz:
http://camsurstaystray.blogspot.com/2012/10/hotel-indigo-berlin-alexanderplatz.html

Pergamon Museum and Jolly Asian Restuarant
http://camsurstaystray.blogspot.com/2012/10/pergamon-museum-and-jolly-asian.html

Oktoberfest Berlin
http://camsurstaystray.blogspot.com/2012/10/oktoberfest-berlin.html

Alt Berliner Biersalon
http://camsurstaystray.blogspot.com/2012/10/alt-berliner-beirsalon.html

Restaurant Wandel 1
http://camsurstaystray.blogspot.com/2012/10/wandel-berlin.html

Kindermuseum MachtMit
http://camsurstaystray.blogspot.com/2012/10/kindermuseum-machtmit-berlin.html

Carambar
http://camsurstaystray.blogspot.com/2012/10/carambar-berlin_23.html

Sea Life/Aqua Dom and Shi Mai Vietnamese Restaurant
http://camsurstaystray.blogspot.com/2012/10/sea-lifeaqua-dom-and-shi-mai-vietnamese.html

LEGOLAND® and Dunkin Donuts Discovery Centre Berlin
http://camsurstaystray.blogspot.com/2012/10/legoland-and-dunkin-donuts-sony-center.html

Berlin TV Tower and the Restaurant Sphere
http://camsurstaystray.blogspot.com/2012/10/berlin-tv-tower-and-restaurant-sphere_31.html

The Great Train Ride to Prague
http://camsurstaystray.blogspot.com/2012/11/the-great-train-ride-to-prague.html​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful Germany indeed. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Mediterraner Flair am Hackeschen Markt by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr


Monbijoupark by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Berlin Reichstag by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


Berlin Sony Center by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Berlin Siegessäule by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


Berlin Potsdamer Platz by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Firewall - Luttensee, Bavaria, Germany by david.richter, on Flickr
The massive Karwendel mountain range reflects in the small lake Luttensee above the town of Mittenwald in the Bavarian Alps. The alpenglow on the peaks that evening was quite spectacular.



Silent Awakening - Garmisch, Bavaria, Germany by david.richter, on Flickr
The small wooden sheds above Geroldsee amongst dew covered rolling hills (Buckelwiesen is the Bavarian term, go figure) have probably seen thousands of great sunrises over the course of their existence but not so on this chilly morning when fog rolling into the valley provided just the right textures missing from the scene when some late morning light found its way through a little break in the clouds behind the Karwendel mountain range.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hassberg Hues - Erzgebirge, Germany by david.richter, on Flickr


Schloss und Schlosspark Dyck by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Schloss und Schlosspark Nymphenburg, Schloss Ostansicht by Polybert49, on Flickr


Schlosspark Nymphenburg, Schloss Ostfassade *HDRI* by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sylvenstein See, Blick von der Fallerklamm Brücke *HDRI* by Polybert49, on Flickr


Bad Wimpfen (Kaiserpfalz Wimpfen) by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Schloss und Kloster Bebenhausen, Wirtschaftsgebäude by Polybert49, on Flickr

In 1183, Count Palatine Rudolf I of Tübingen donated for the purpose his salvation, the monastery in the village of Bebenhausen.
Initially the monastery were in the hands of the Premonstratensian
(Candidus et Canonicus Ordo Praemonstratensis), Canons of the largest Roman Catholic order. From the end of the twelfth Jahrhunders then Cistercian monks were living in the monastery.
From the nineteenth century, then took advantage of Württemberg sovereigns monastery as a hunting lodge.
After the Second World War the new constitution of the state of Württemberg-Hohenzollern was written in the monastery.
Castle and Bebenhausen lie in Schönbuch a fully wooded recreation area south-west of Stuttgart.
Bebenhausen is the smallest district of Tübingen.
Johannes Heribert Pohl


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Burghausen Wöhrsee by Polybert49, on Flickr


Passau, Veste Niederhaus by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Germany by jasmine8559, on Flickr
The Dresdner Frauenkirche (Church of Our Lady) and Kunstakademie (Dresden Academy of Fine Arts), Dresden



Germany by jasmine8559, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

GERMANY by manchot6150, on Flickr
Royal castle of Neuschwanstein , Bavaria 


Germany. Rothenburg by dimaruss34, on Flickr
Rothenburg ob der Tauber is a town in Bavaria, Germany, well known for its well-preserved medieval old town, a destination for tourists from around the world. In the Middle Ages, it was an Imperial Free City.
The name "Rothenburg ob der Tauber" means, in German, "Red fortress above the Tauber". This is so because the town is located on a plateau overlooking the Tauber river. As to the name "Rothenburg", some say it comes from the German words Rot (Red) and Burg (burg, medieval fortified town), referring to the red colour of the roofs of the houses which overlook the river. The name may also refer to the process of retting ("rotten" in German) flax for linen production.
In 1070 the Counts of Comburg-Rothenburg built Rothenburg castle on the mountain top high above the river Tauber.
Since 1803 the town has been a part of Bavaria.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The steep east flank of the Untersberg with it's limestone walls by echumachenco, on Flickr


The Kapuzinerberg forest above Salzburg half in the fog by echumachenco, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

All the spires! by echumachenco, on Flickr
The churches and the castle of Salzburg.


View in spring from the Kapuzinerberg over Salzburg-Nonntal by echumachenco, on Flickr
The still snow-covered Hoher Göll in the background


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Evening scene... by echumachenco, on Flickr
during the descent from Berchtesgadener Hochthron to Maria Gern. Inversion cloud covering the valley and gaining in on the Kneifelspitze. The Hoher Göll in evening glow opposite. Way in the background, the Tennengebirge.


Dresden... by echumachenco, on Flickr
The Rider Statue in front of the facade of the Hofkirche.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wishing all of you a happy Easter! by echumachenco, on Flickr
Salzburg


No, I'm not joking... by echumachenco, on Flickr
This was on March 17th (2013) on the trail between Zwölferhorn and Pillstein in the Salt Chamber Estates (Salzkammergut), Austria, on not more than 1400 meters above sea level!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Waltherplatz in Bolzano/Bozen by echumachenco, on Flickr


On the Danube near Passau at sunset by echumachenco, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Very early morning view from the train just after Freilassing by echumachenco, on Flickr
The Untersberg seen during sunrise.



Very typical South Tyrolean scenery! by echumachenco, on Flickr
Looking from near Klobenstein / Collalbo to Langkofel and Mount Schlern


----------



## RobMarPer (Mar 23, 2013)

beautiful photos


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

The village of Oberammergau, located in Bavaria, is known for its many theatrical performances and hand-painted houses.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Oberammergau.


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

^Nice artwork.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Stuttgart. Next to the Opera House fountain "Destiny» (Schicksalsbrunnen). Sculptor Carl Donndorf dedicated his tragically deceased opera singer Anna Sutter. The monument of human joy and sorrow.


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Bremer Rathaus (Town Hall of Bremen) with the flag of the Federal Republic of Germany and the flag of the Free Hanseatic City of Bremen










by AssetBurned, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Town_Hall_of_Bremen​


----------



## Skyckcty (Jun 21, 2013)

I like the Town Hall!:cheers:




*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=825486&page=162*


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Photographed in Berlin last week.*


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

^^ 
Is it hotel?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^beautiful indeed. :cheers2:


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Leipzig.*


----------



## Skyckcty (Jun 21, 2013)

Nice facade on those structures with traditional painting on it.



*Off The Vegas Strip*


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Urban Legend said:


> ^^
> Is it hotel?


This building is located near the Observatory.


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Planetarium in Hamburg










by FrankBothe, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Planetarium_Hamburg​


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Glienicke Bridge (Glienicker Brücke) - Bridge over the River Havel Germany, connecting Berlin and Potsdam*


----------

